# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  BLUES (Birmingham)

## Amz84

:Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  
6 games unbeaten against villa woohoo. only 3 points behind them now.
whos the best team in Birmingham now then!!!!

----------

